# odmaskowanie pakietow

## muzg

jest jakis lepszy sposob na odmaskowanie pakietow? bo ten prymitywny z plikiem package.unmask nigdy niedziala tylko sie wkurwiam,Last edited by muzg on Mon Jan 07, 2008 2:10 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Jesteś niepoważny. Nie, 'nie działa' tylko nie potrafisz tego zrobić, możę problemy ze zrozumieniem dokumentacji masz? Sprawdz czy to napewno przez unmask masz zrobić, a nie keywords.

----------

## tytanick

muzg jeżeli ci nie odpowiada gentoo to zawsze masz do wyboru łatwiejsze dystrybucje linuxa np: mandriva, suse lub ubuntu. Urok gentoo polega na tym że właśnie sam możesz ustawić wszystko ręcznie. Poza_tym dany pakiet jest zamaskowany z jakiegoś powodu, żebyś potem nie pisał że ci nie działa albo, że wywal kompilacje !

http://gentoo.pl/new/component/option,com_simpleboard/Itemid,35/func,view/id,4003/catid,5/

```
przykład  portage.unmask:

www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

=www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.1

<=www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-3.0_beta2
```

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## nbvcxz

 *muzg wrote:*   

> ... bo ten prymitywny z plikiem package.unmask nigdy niedziala tylko sie wkurwiam,

 

a może po komendzie emerge masz napisane:

```
... package masked by keyword ...
```

jeśli tak to jestesmy w domu   :Question:   :Razz:  i trzeba dodać wpisy w /etc/portage/package.keywords  :Idea: 

btw. wkurwianie się jest również prymitywne

----------

## muzg

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

>  *muzg wrote:*   ... bo ten prymitywny z plikiem package.unmask nigdy niedziala tylko sie wkurwiam, 
> 
> a może po komendzie emerge masz napisane:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

no wiem ze sa 2 pliki i z 10 roznych api ich programowania

----------

## tytanick

Muzg przeczytaj poprostu całego manuala gentoo (jest w jezyku polskim).

Arfrever a ty to co, nie masz co robić tylko za ortografią ganiasz ?  :Smile: 

W końcu ja jestem gentoowiec, a nie polonista  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *tytanick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> W końcu ja jestem gentoowiec, a nie polonista 

 

jedno nie wyklucza drugiego, naprawde  :Wink: 

poza tym, chyba jesteś Polakiem, prawda? wypadałoby znać polską mowę

@muzg, wierz mi, ze jak ja sie wk... to nie bedzie wesoło.

----------

